# pictures please!



## furious_george (Apr 26, 2005)

Yo yo yo, i have an unmodded 200SX Se-R 95. i want the front end R33. but i was wondering about what the other kits looked like. i've seen the combat kit, Q widebody kit, drift kit, R33 kit, and the extreme kit. but i'd really like to see the R34 front end. or any other front end then the one i saw. i also saw what those guys at syndicate customs have done and when it get's finished and painted im going to definitely consider just getting a lip kit. allright thanks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thats KustomZ, lol.

Check out www.cardomain.com for some pics, you can limit it down to Nissan > Sentra > and even the year. You should get some awsome ideas there.


----------



## furious_george (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah i was in that place checkin' out all the 200's and i wish they had, a range for years to choose from, instead of just choosing a year and being limited to a year. but yeah i was there. no one has an R34 kit for there car, or any of the other kits i haven't seen yet.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah, it would be nice to be able to select by generations, HOWEVER you can just do 95 check them all out, then go 96 and on up.


----------



## furious_george (Apr 26, 2005)

i was wondering though also was, did you find someone on Nissan Forums that makes or knows where i can buy, custom built intake plenums for the N/A setup? i've seen the webpage once. and then my favorites got wiped. help me out if you can.


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can try this place it's a good friend of mine.
He does awesome work. Really nice welding!

just keep in mind the site is new and not all links are working.

www.scsfabrication.com

Just e-mail him and he'll give you a quote on one.


----------



## furious_george (Apr 26, 2005)

*thanks dude*

yeah actually i emailed that dude and i saw some of the fabrications that he did. thanks for the link. im still searching and when i find more answers i'll go ahead and post them for people looking for custom one of a kind work!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i personaly think this is the only kit that should even be considerd for a b14. all the other kits just dont look good at all. i mean you have the smooth lines of the b14................then you toss on an r33 kit that dosent look right at all.......it totaly clashes.
*Erebuni GTR*

















http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74857&highlight=GTR
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

here is my car. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/754231

I have a R33 front, R33 Sides molded, and Evo rear bumper.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> i personaly think this is the only kit that should even be considerd for a b14. all the other kits just dont look good at all. i mean you have the smooth lines of the b14................then you toss on an r33 kit that dosent look right at all.......it totaly clashes.


Well, that is your own opinion, and that is a very nice B14

That said...

I think my set up looks just as good, and it will look even better once I get it back from the shop...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ that is indeed very nice. but it is scary low to the ground and i would be terrifyied of bashing it into a curb when im parking.


----------



## furious_george (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah i saw that the Erebuni kit is definitely something i would invest my money in if i had the money, but i contacted the dudes at JT autosyling and they told me i could buy the kit seperate. i don't like the R33 kit with the fangs in place of that grill. i did have a question though, when you put the R33 front end how much of a drop did you experience?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The lower lip portion of my VIS Omega (R33 style) is removable.
It is never driven around with the lip on.


----------

